# X5d a loser



## martintrott (Apr 25, 2005)

Failed 2010 BMW X5d Advice

On my 6th BMW, trading every three years. Have owned 3 and 5 series, X3 and X5 and even picked up in Germany. Now have 2010 X5d with 13k miles which has had constant problems. Has been in for reprogramming 3 times, failure of backup camera, 2 batteries, and today sent back again on a stretcher only 5 days after I got it back for replacement of the alternator (which took 3 1/2 weeks). Back to lights on, won't start, SOS won't work, etc. 

We live 2 hours from the nearest dealership (which is in Idaho Falls). BMW NA customer service abysmal. National number answered by nice folks who tell me it is "too bad" that it takes 3 weeks to get an alternator. Forwarded to "manager" who doesn't return calls.

The dealership doesn't seem to have the expertise to repair and BMW NA doesn't seem to care. Pretty tough to have a $63k car sitting on the lot 2 hours from here when no one can fix the problem.

I would be happy to sell it back and never own a BMW again, even after 20 loyal years.

What recourse does one have when all else fails?


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

martintrott said:


> What recourse does one have when all else fails?


There are always the Lemon Laws as a good back-up; however, it depends on your state -- some have a real bite and support the Consumer, while others are virtually worthless. It depends a lot on how dishonest your state legislature is, and how much they kowtow to the interests of car dealers and companies.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

martintrott said:


> What recourse does one have when all else fails?


Sell it and buy a Lexus. :thumbup:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

like chris said SELL IT!!! and get a ur a lexus? anyway get something better LOL


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

IMHO BMWNA is a joke, they seem to have a completely hands off approach to customer service and it is pushed back to the dealership network. 

Trade the thing in on something else you like, it is only going to keep on devaluing as it gets older, gets more use and ends up with more repairs in it's history.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Go buy an RX, simple as that.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry you're having so much trouble with your X5d.

Although BMWNA "cares" about customer service (witness all these silly surveys and customer satisfaction cards, etc.), they pretty much leave everything to the dealer. If you can't get satisfaction from them, you're stuck with trying for a lemon-law declaration, or picketing the dealership. Discuss the situation with the SA and manager; but don't be all shouting and screaming - not gonna help.

Are you in Jackson? I hear the snow's not deep, but adequate.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

As stated above check your states local lemon laws and see if you meet the criteria. Sometimes it's a certain amount of time out of commission in year in other states it's the same problem a number of time or both. If the lemon law doesn't apply try calling the local news and explaining your story to them. Bad press that might effect them attracting more victims will usually get even the worst dealerships to do something.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

You got a bad one. Lemon it out and get something else. The new Jeep GC is supposed to a quantum improvement over the old one. You might look there, or at one of the GM trio which score higher than BMW in the satisfaction surveys. The Enclave is supposed to be even more luxo than before. The RX is new this year and has been a rock for reliability and resale over the years. Lots of choices, don't keep wasting your time with the X5.:angel: In any case find something with a closer dealer!


----------

